# Kabelmodem + Wireless Router



## sneepo (1. März 2005)

hi, hab folgendes problem:

hab das nochn nie gemacht, stosse hier auf neuland...

WindowsXP
Kabelmodem
Netgear Wireless Router

ich hab ein kabelmodem usb das aber auch einen Ethernetanschluss hat, und einen Wireless Router. 
Kann ich das Modem  über Ethernet am Router anstecken und mit dem notebook wireless aud das internet zugreifen?

ich hab gehört und gelesen es hat was mit der MAC adresse zu tun, genauer gesagt die MAC adresse vom usb...wie bekomme ich die?

wie kann ich die dann beim Router einstellen?

kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## generador (1. März 2005)

Ja, sollte gehen
mit der MAC Adresse hat das nichts zu tun ausser du hast die Wlan Authezizierung über die MAC-Adresse laufen
Du musst im Router dann halt die Zugangsdaten deines Providers eintragen
Hast du nur deinen Laptop ? oder hast du noch einen anderen PC


----------



## sneepo (1. März 2005)

hi, 
danke für die schnelle antwort...
also ich erklär dir alles genau

so siets aus:

Kabelmodem + PC (win2000) 

oder 

Kabelmodem+ Laptop

das Kabelmodem ist über USB angeschlossen (muss immer umstecken)

jetzt habe ich einen Router. Eigentlich müsste man die MAC adresse vom internetanbiter freischalten lassen, doch das muss doch irgendwie anders gehen, oder?

ich arbeite vorwiegend mit dem laptop, den pc würde ich am router über ethernet anschließen, er dient nur zur sicherung von daten. also würde ich gerne mit dem laptop über wlan auf den router zugreifen um zu surfen oder um am pc sicherungen anzulegen.
wie muss ich den router einstellen?
der intrenetanbieter sieht doch die MAC adressen, also muss ich den Router dementsprechend konfigurieren, oder?
also sollte das in etwa so funktionieren:

kabelmodem    -->    Router    -->    ethernet - PC 
                                            -->    wlan - Laptop

ich hab gelesen dass wenn man das kabelmodem über usb anschließt gibt es dort eine MAC adresse...hab ich hier gelesen:   http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials189200.html
bi ich da richtig, und wie mache ich das?


----------



## sneepo (1. März 2005)

hab mich noch ein bisschen schlau gemacht:

ich kann die MAC adresse des Routers beliebig einstellen, weiss aber nicht welche.

mit `piconfig /all` und `arp -a` bekomme ich 2 versch. adressen. welche ist die richtige?
das modem ist jetzt an USB angeschlossen.

        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : xxxx
        Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcastadapter
        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein
        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein
        DNS-Suffixsuchliste . . . . . . . : chello.at

Ethernetadapter "LAN-Verbindung 2":
        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: chello.at
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : USB Cable Modem (NDIS5)
*Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-30-EB-1D-23-50
*        DHCP-aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
        Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.47.250.24
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 213.47.250.1
        DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.34.134.70
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 195.34.133.14
                                            195.34.133.17
        Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Dienstag, 1. März 2005 19:48:33
        Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Mittwoch, 1. März 2006 19:48:33

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator>arp -a

Schnittstelle: 213.47.250.24 on Interface 0x3000003

  Internetadresse       Physikal. Adresse     Typ
  213.47.250.1          *00-0f-90-28-0d-96     dynamisch*

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administrator>





die erste MAC adresse ist die vom Modem, habs kontrolliert. Welche ist die richtige für den Router?


----------

